# Rangers game



## Not Sure (May 14, 2015)

Some game last night ! Congrats to Ranger fans


----------



## ScottySkis (May 15, 2015)

:beer::beer::beer::beer:Thanks. I was hoping someone would post rangers thread. 20 years since last cup we need another one.


----------



## JimG. (May 15, 2015)

Lundqvist 7-0 in game 7's. He had the Caps right where he wanted them down 3-1.

Lightening series is going to be another nail biter. Hockey rules!!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2015)

Take game 1 7 more winst to we drink from the cup again


----------



## mriceyman (May 20, 2015)

Back to tampa


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (May 21, 2015)

It bard being a rangers fan. 20 years since we drank from the cup we need another cup this year


----------



## JimG. (May 21, 2015)

That was a great offensive hockey game regardless of the outcome.

After the next game the Rangers will be down 3-1 and then they can start playing for real.


----------



## JimG. (May 22, 2015)

Heh...I was wrong. Rangers kick Lightening ass 5-1.

Series tied 2-2 back to MSG. 6 wins to the cup.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 23, 2015)

Finally they score goals and kept the lead way to.


----------



## JimG. (May 26, 2015)

Score 6-2 looks like we get another game 7 at MSG. 

This season I'm feeling pretty good about the Rangers' chances in game 7. 5 more wins to the cup.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 29, 2015)

420/predict rangers score that may n goals tonight!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2015)

Scotty and Jim, sorry the Rangers couldn't pull out the win and head to the finals for you.

Always disappointing when you win the presidents trophy then miss the cup finals.  Happened to the Bruins last year.

Great series.  Hope the Ducks win tomorrow.


----------



## JimG. (May 29, 2015)

Can't keep going to game 7's and expect to win every time.

Disappointing end.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2015)

They have a great team and coaching and amazing goalie so next year we should be another contenders which took longer time from first 10 years after we won cup that I watched.


----------



## moresnow (May 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Scotty and Jim, sorry the Rangers couldn't pull out the win and head to the finals for you.
> 
> Always disappointing when you win the presidents trophy then miss the cup finals.  Happened to the Bruins last year.
> 
> Great series.  Hope the Ducks win tomorrow.



Not looking good for the ducks.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 30, 2015)

I got home and turned it on with 40 seconds left.  What a bummer.   I don't completely dislike Chicago.  They're no Montreal to me.  Just really dig some of the Ducks players.  Would love to have any one of Getzlaf, Perry or Kessler.....especially Perry play for the Bruins.  Perry is who Boston wishes Lucic was.


----------



## JimG. (May 30, 2015)

At least there is an original 6 team with Chicago so there is a team left I can cheer for.


----------



## moresnow (May 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I got home and turned it on with 40 seconds left.  What a bummer.   I don't completely dislike Chicago.  They're no Montreal to me.  Just really dig some of the Ducks players.  Would love to have any one of Getzlaf, Perry or Kessler.....especially Perry play for the Bruins.  Perry is who Boston wishes Lucic was.



To be fair, that game should have been 4-3.


----------



## moresnow (May 30, 2015)

JimG. said:


> At least there is an original 6 team with Chicago so there is a team left I can cheer for.



Original 6? Didn't realize you were that old. Old, sure. But not that old.


----------



## JimG. (May 31, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Original 6? Didn't realize you were that old. Old, sure. But not that old.



Not quite that old no. But those are the teams I have known forever as a hockey fan.

I like the Blackhawks logo.


----------



## moresnow (Jun 1, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Not quite that old no. But those are the teams I have known forever as a hockey fan.
> 
> I like the Blackhawks logo.



Looks like you got your wish. 

Hope it's an entertaining series.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2015)

Congrats to the Blackhawks.  It was an entertaining game.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2015)

This was on NESN.  Pretty funny:

http://nesn.com/2015/06/blackhawks-fan-wins-best-reaction-to-team-winning-stanley-cup-video/


----------



## JimG. (Jun 16, 2015)

Blackhawks deserved to win. They were the better team. 3 cups in 6 years is impressive.

The Rangers would have been fortunate to beat them if they had made it that far. 

Somehow now that hockey is over it really seems like ski season is done. Weird.


----------



## marcski (Jun 17, 2015)

Did anyone hear the "Blackhawks" phoney phone call on Stern yesterday.  Funny stuff!


----------



## mriceyman (Jun 17, 2015)

marcski said:


> Did anyone hear the "Blackhawks" phoney phone call on Stern yesterday.  Funny stuff!



Hahah those guys were soo happy to have someone call in to their show. Blackcawks are going all the way this year


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

